# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  برنامج مضاد الفايروسات F-Secure Mobile Antivirus

## لهلوبة الشرق

*برنامج مضاد الفايروسات*  *F-Secure Mobile Antivirus*       F-Secure maintains an updated list of harmful websites into their online  database which is checked every time you enter a website into your  browser’s navigation bar. In case the website you are trying to enter is  marked as harmful, F Secure Mobile Antivirus automatically stops the  navigation, displays an unsafe website page and blocks the offending  site  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

